# Coneccionado de Balfes



## ragonos (Oct 12, 2011)

Hola! tengo una potencia de 2 x 200 W RMS en 4 ohms y 4 parlantes de 100 W RMS, todo esto conectado a un mixer de 2 canales. Y se me ocurrion comprar un Bafle para Bajos de 450 W RMS. Las preguntas son: Me tendria que comprar otra potencia? como conecto ambas potencias de necesitar otra? 

Les estoy eternamente agradecido!!


----------



## Mandrake (Oct 12, 2011)

¿Intento utilizar el buscador del foro?, se sorprendera con la cantidad de informacion y temas similares de lo que busca.

.


----------



## arnold18 (Oct 13, 2011)

Bueno voy a suponer que tus altavoces son de 8ohm y los estaras conectando en paralelo para que cumplan con la carga de tu etapa o amplificador...al final aunque tu consulta no es esa, la relacion que se aconseja manejar en etapas de potencia es que este tenga un 50% mas de la que los altavoces necesitan, deberias revisar eso.
Con respecto a LOWS, efectivamente necesitas otra potencia, y un xover para que dividas las señales que van a tus bafles y a los bajos; si tus bafles son todo rango, con el xover vas a filtrar las señales que no necesites, las que iran al bajo.
Tu conexion seria la siguiente
-MIX
-XOVER de dos vias
-AMPLIFICADOR Medios-agudos
-AMPLIFICADOR Bajos
Deberias comprarte dos bajos con esa potencia que de seguro van a ser a 8ohm, para usar por canal y una etapa que entregue minimo 800Wrms a 8ohm por canal

Saludos


----------

